# Greetings from a new/old guy in Edmonton



## Brian26 (May 20, 2021)

In an older life, I taught accounting at MacEwan for about 30 years, retiring in 2006. Always have been a woodworking enthusiast, and dabbled in machining to make useful stuff for my woodworking. Now have a share in a decent lathe, plus my own two milling machines - neither of which have DRO - something I want to add. I just offered my larger MM for sale on Kijiji, and one of your mewmbers referred me to this group, which I am delighted to join. I either want to sell my larger Grizzly MM (Model 9977) - or, update it with both DRO and a proper motor with a VFD. I had an accident early this year (not related to machining) and am just now getting back to using my left arm again, so I am hoping to find someone to install a Chinese DRO on this. If I do that, it will not be sold - at least, not right away. Please let me know if you are interested and experienced at this sort of thing, and we will discuss further. including remuneration.


----------



## David_R8 (May 20, 2021)

Welcome to the group Brian!


----------



## Hruul (May 20, 2021)

Welcome to forum Brian.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 20, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 20, 2021)

Glad you decided to join!


----------



## DPittman (May 20, 2021)

Nice to have you here. I saw your ad on Kijiji. I installed a dro on a very similar milling machine as yours.  It was bought off Aliexpress very reasonably and I am happy with it. If the lack of a dro on your machine is the only thing you do not like about it I sure would you encourage you to pursue the option of putting one on it.  I am on the other end of the province or else I would be happy to assist you but it really isn't that bad of a job.  If you have questions or concerns about an installation or purchase I can guarantee that there are alot of qualified members here that can answer your question.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 20, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

Welcome Brian to the forum from another old guy. Enjoy your stay and behave yourself. LOL


----------



## John Conroy (May 20, 2021)

Welcome Brian. I live in St. Albert and would be happy to assist you installing your DRO. I am retired from NAIT and have plenty of spare time. I have installed a couple of DRO's. It's a fussy job but not too difficult.


----------



## Tomc938 (May 20, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Brian26 (May 21, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Nice to have you here. I saw your ad on Kijiji. I installed a dro on a very similar milling machine as yours.  It was bought off Aliexpress very reasonably and I am happy with it. If the lack of a dro on your machine is the only thing you do not like about it I sure would you encourage you to pursue the option of putting one on it.  I am on the other end of the province or else I would be happy to assist you but it really isn't that bad of a job.  If you have questions or concerns about an installation or purchase I can guarantee that there are alot of qualified members here that can answer your question.



Thanks for the encouragement. I probably have the skills to install the DRO properly, but I lack flexibility. Certainly appreciate the offers of assistance I have so far received. Much appreciated.


----------



## Brian26 (May 21, 2021)

John Conroy said:


> Welcome Brian. I live in St. Albert and would be happy to assist you installing your DRO. I am retired from NAIT and have plenty of spare time. I have installed a couple of DRO's. It's a fussy job but not too difficult.



Thanks, John for the offer to help. Over this weekend I will decide which way I want to go. Much appreciated.


----------



## Brian26 (May 21, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> Glad you decided to join!



Tom, I appreciate your encouragement. Thanks!


----------



## Dabbler (May 21, 2021)

Glad to have you aboard Brian


----------



## John Conroy (May 29, 2021)

Brian if your want to be involved in a DRO install before doing your own, I will be adding a 3 axis system to my new mill when it arrives in early August.


----------



## Brian26 (Aug 4, 2021)

John
Now early August. How is your upgrade coming along? Might be interested in observing if the timing is right.


----------



## John Conroy (Aug 4, 2021)

The new mill has been delayed until late August or early September.  I'll let you know when I start to set it up.


----------



## Proxule (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome aboard


----------



## John Conroy (Aug 10, 2021)

Brian if you are interested there is a very good video series posted by Clough42 on YouTube documenting his DRO install. He is very detail oriented and does a great job so the 4 part series is worth watching.


----------

